# Trouble with perl5-5.16.3_4 and irssi-0.8.15_5 from pkgng



## ultimanium (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm running a FreeBSD-9.2 system, and I'd like to use all binary packages using PKGNG. Recently after an upgrade I noticed that Irssi no longer works. When I try to run it I get the output 

```
/usr/local/bin/irssi: Undefined symbol "PL_thr_key"
```
It seems that this output is caused when the Perl you have install is compiled with threading, but the particular program was compiled against a version of Perl without threading enabled. According to UPDATING, recently perl5 was switched over to having threading by default. It also says:

```
The THREADS option has been enabled by default in all Perl. If you're using binary packages you need to do:

 # pkg install -Rf perl5
```

I went ahead and ran that command, and it went through and reinstalled a bunch of packages. However, the problem with Irssi still remains. I could of course just compile Irssi myself, however I'm hoping that this is a problem with something on my system, and not with the repository, and therefore can be fixed by me.


----------



## achix (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Trouble with perl5-5.16.3_4 and irssi-0.8.15_5 from pkgn*

Sorry for coming to this late. Yes the solution is to reinstall the port from ports.


----------



## xtaz (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Trouble with perl5-5.16.3_4 and irssi-0.8.15_5 from pkgn*

I had major problems using irc/irssi with threaded perl. I had to disable the threading. It kept core dumping with signal 11. That was when both were compiled from ports. It was probably some of my scripts rather than the client itself but disabling threading fixed it so I left it at that. I read somewhere that threading doesn't play very well with embedded perl interpreters.


----------



## ultimanium (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Trouble with perl5-5.16.3_4 and irssi-0.8.15_5 from pkgn*

I was previously just running irssi without perl, since I didn't have scripts. 
But I recently found a script I wanted to run, and ran into trouble when trying to recompile it.
Eventual, I found that it would only work with perl5.14.
This was with the porttree updated.
Compiling wouldn't work with perl5.18, it gave undefined functions regardless of if threading was unabled.
I was able to get it to compile with perl5.16, without threading, but it immedietely crashed whenever I tried launching.
perl5.14 works with it.


----------

